# Does the Edge have any advantage over the Roamio plus?



## Johnny Danger

Does the Edge have any advantage over the Roamio plus besides being a newer box? 

Do the Tivo Mini for the roamio plus also work with the edge? 

Thanks.


----------



## mattyro7878

The Edge is quicker than the Roamio. It has state of the art audio and video. That's about it. The failure of the Edge is in its streaming capabilities which are identical to Bolt and Roamio. The mini will work just fine with Roamios, Bolts and Edges.


----------



## vurbano

mattyro7878 said:


> The Edge is quicker than the Roamio. It has state of the art audio and video. That's about it. The failure of the Edge is in its streaming capabilities which are identical to Bolt and Roamio. The mini will work just fine with Roamios, Bolts and Edges.


Im trying to figure out why this is different than the Tivo Bolt + I have. Is it faster?


----------



## mattyro7878

I think somebody stated the Bolt was twice as fast as Roamio and Edge was just 25per cent faster than Bolt. The edge probably runs cooler than your Bolt. And Edge can be stacked in a cabinet if you so desire.


----------



## vurbano

mattyro7878 said:


> I think somebody stated the Bolt was twice as fast as Roamio and Edge was just 25per cent faster than Bolt. The edge probably runs cooler than your Bolt. And Edge can be stacked in a cabinet if you so desire.


Its just unclear to me exactly what it does that the bolt does not. Seems like they emphasis streaming your own content? I suppose HDR is nice if you have the display for it. It appears to be 200 bucks more than the bolt


----------



## mattyro7878

That was the disappointment we all felt when Tivo's first box in 3 years was a Bolt in a square box. Same apps. More storage. Little but quicker. As so many say here...meh.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

vurbano said:


> Its just unclear to me exactly what it does that the bolt does not. Seems like they emphasis streaming your own content? I suppose HDR is nice if you have the display for it. It appears to be 200 bucks more than the bolt


Tivo couldn't be bothered to do anything special for Edge, so its only reason for existing is to help move manufacturing costs off the books. (Edge is made by Arris.)

Dolby Atmos and Dolby Vision support. Slightly faster CPU than Bolt. That's literally it.


----------



## compnurd

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Tivo couldn't be bothered to do anything special for Edge, so its only reason for existing is to help move manufacturing costs off the books. (Edge is made by Arris.)
> 
> Dolby Atmos and Dolby Vision support. Slightly faster CPU than Bolt. That's literally it.


The Bolt Vox is made by Arris also. So is the mini vox The edge only exists because the MG3 exists. MSO's drive TiVo now. Not retail


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

compnurd said:


> The Bolt Vox is made by Arris also. So is the mini vox The edge only exists because the MG3 exists. MSO's drive TiVo now. Not retail


Yes, that's my point. Though the newer Bolts were made by Arris, they were still unique production runs. Now the motherboards are identical, and once Tivo sells off it's old Bolt stock they can wipe their hands of the expenses (other than retail purchase orders and storage.)


----------



## dgoto

*TiVo Edge review: A once-great DVR in decline*
*New hardware does little to improve the increasingly outdated TiVo formula.*

TiVo Edge review: A once-great DVR in decline

The best thing about TiVo has always been its fundamentals. No other DVR gives you as much control over which programs to record and how to record them, and no other DVR makes live TV viewing so convenient.

All the more frustrating, then, that the new TiVo Edge DVR makes no improvements in the areas where TiVo needs them most. The hardware is slicker (and quieter) this time around, and now it supports Dolby Vision HDR. But you still can't use other streaming TV devices, such as Roku, to access your DVR, and TiVo's own selection of built-in video apps is falling further behind dedicated streaming players. Even worse, the core DVR experience is now deteriorating with pre-roll video ads.

As TiVo stands still, other over-the-air DVR solutions such as Tablo, Channels DVR, and Fire TV Recast are adding more of TiVo's core features while offering those that TiVo still lacks. As such, even a slightly improved TiVo Edge is harder to recommend than its predecessors were.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Enjoyed that review. The author is clearly a Tivo user and pulls no punches.

Tivo even tried to blame his TV for the broken HDR implementation. Fun.


----------



## dgoto

I haven't read through all of the messages here so I am wondering if this Edge can be upgraded with a larger hard drive like many earlier Tivo units were able to do?


----------



## JoeKustra

dgoto said:


> I haven't read through all of the messages here so I am wondering if this Edge can be upgraded with a larger hard drive like many earlier Tivo units were able to do?


There is a post of someone opening the case. I hope the pioneer also posts pictures.

edit: See below.

https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?attachments/tivo-opened-jpg.44407/


----------



## yesno

Anyone open up an Edge yet


----------



## dgoto

Joe Thanks, since seeing that photo I contacted Weakness and found out they are already selling a 3TB version cable version for $599.99 They wouldn't tell what they are using for the upgrade drive. Weaknees TiVo Edge DVRs


----------



## bobfrank

Johnny Danger said:


> Does the Edge have any advantage over the Roamio plus besides being a newer box?
> 
> Do the Tivo Mini for the roamio plus also work with the edge?
> 
> Thanks.


The Edge is much better if you want to be absolutely sure you can't move back to TE3. For some of us here that's more than enough to make sure we'll never buy an Edge.


----------



## exdishguy

bobfrank said:


> The Edge is much better if you want to be absolutely sure you can't move back to TE3. For some of us here that's more than enough to make sure we'll never buy an Edge.


All this for a mere $950!


----------



## porkenstein

No way I am going to the edge. Might be good but the horrible bolt Tivo came out with I will stick with my roamio until it dies. Also have two premieres that are running great still. The bolt lasted only a few months. I think a person would be better off finding a used roamio instead of one of the new tivos. I guess time will tell it they are better than the bolt.


----------



## SugarBowl

I really like how my Roku and FireStick can automatically switch the TV's input to the correct HDMI when I push the home button. My Roamio can't do this, and my Mini VOX can't do this. Can any of the new tivos do this ?


----------



## Scott R. Scherr

The Roamio can do this if you turn on CEC. Pressing Live TV or the TiVo button switches everything.



SugarBowl said:


> I really like how my Roku and FireStick can automatically switch the TV's input to the correct HDMI when I push the home button. My Roamio can't do this, and my Mini VOX can't do this. Can any of the new tivos do this ?


----------



## Dave8686

Hey guys. I need some advice. I have 3 TiVo premiere 4’s all with life time. I was looking to update. I picked up a 3TB, 6 tuner Roamio Pro for $25 off eBay. Seems to work perfectly. I am hoping to con customer service into transferring one of my lifetime plans to it. 

If that doesn’t pan out. Should I activate the Roamio on the $149 yearly. Or take the $30/month deal on the Edge? I can’t see paying $549 for lifetime on either as I’m not so sure how long digital cable will continue. Is a new edge worth $400 over a 7 year old Roamio? 

And if anyone has any advice on how to get them to transfer the lifetime plan. I am gonna need all the help I can get.


----------



## Azguy

I just got my edge today, but I agree with others. Faster higher resolutions and just smoother ui all around


----------

